# Decided to keep the 67 Schwinn 5 speed after all



## Jim Barnard (Dec 16, 2019)

Everytime I walked past this bike on my for sale rack, I noted that is was just a pair of rims and some touch up away from being a keeper.

It helped that I could not get what I wanted for it and had to walk past it twice a day for the last year. Now she is a part of the collection and awaiting a pair of rims...


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 16, 2019)

Whats wrong with the rims ? 
Nice bike


----------



## Jim Barnard (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks,

The rims are rusty in spots and not up to the level of the rest of the bike. It is not bothering me as much since I cleaned them up. The line up needs a black Sting Ray!

Jim


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice bike


----------



## Rollo (Dec 16, 2019)

... I had the Ram's Horn in black ...


----------



## Jackpop (Jan 13, 2020)

I’m interested in your bike. What are you or were you asking for it?


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi!

I paid $700 for it in a large buyout. I put in $200 when I decided to keep. I am willing to sell at the 9 + sh if you are into it. Thanks for the interest. Jim

I will be in London for a week starting Thursday. Any shipping will need to be after that.

Jim 

PP is jgbarnard@aol.com

860 670 4501


----------

